# This DTG Company's Customer Service and Lead time is Nightmare *Beware*



## Juliew74 (Sep 5, 2013)

First off, I would just like to say the intent of this post is not bash, but to let it be known so it doesn't happen to another person. There is no need to go into elaborate detail, but I will just state the one pro and all the cons from my experience working with this company and hopefully they can fix these probelms or may want to consider hiring someone to restructure their business. Maybe bar rescue for a DTG printer.

We worked with Neoflex dealer in California and these are all the issues we had.

Cons:
-Took 6 weeks to receive 100 shirts.
-25 missing shirts
-Wrong size shirts
-Communication is delayed by 2-3 days
-Threads ripped on shirts
-Excuse after excuse on why our order is taking so long
-The customer service girl blames any mistakes they made on the customer. (This girl will make up lies and let you know its your fault)


Pro:
If you are willing to deal with all the stuff mentioned above:

- A beautiful DTG print


I hope someone will find this post useful and reconsider doing bussiness with this company until they can prove customer service worthy and provide products in a timely manner


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you speak to anyone else beside the girl you mention?


----------



## Juliew74 (Sep 5, 2013)

No I didn't, I only dealt with her. We ended going with another company since it was so painful dealing with them. Beautiful print the rest, customer service, stains on shirts, etc...= nightmare


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to TSF and NeoJungle,
You made my heart dropped. Your title is sound like aimed AA.
So Sorry to hear that. Not sounds like NeoFamily's normal behavior. Coin has two side?
Where are you? We have many NeoFamily who want to print for you for 2nd chance.
NeoFamily who have AA recommendation AA will guarantee all of NeoFamily's quality, delivery, loss and damage.
Please, stick with NeoFlex printing service.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## MasterDesigns (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe that is Justin Walker's company....and I believe he does print with a NeoFlex, as well as a Mod1 I believe.....making him NeoFamily. You might try to contact him directly. Here is his profile:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/justin-walker.html

DTG Print Solutions | Your Friends in the Printing Industry!

Fusion Logistics Group | Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

MasterDesigns said:


> I believe that is Justin Walker's company....and I believe he does print with a NeoFlex, as well as a Mod1 I believe.....MAKING HIM NEOFAMILY. You might try to contact him directly.


Robert, I hope you are putting water instead oil on fire.


----------



## MasterDesigns (Jan 26, 2013)

allamerican said:


> Robert, I hope you are putting water instead oil on fire.


Of course Peter......just trying to help. Justin Walker is NeoFamily, and if that is his company, offered a way he could be contacted directly to see if he is aware of the issue and see if it can get resolved quickly.

If that is Justin Walker's company, then the OP did use a NeoFlex printing service, right?


----------



## Juliew74 (Sep 5, 2013)

allamerican said:


> Robert, I hope you are putting water instead oil on fire.


It's water under the bridge. There is no need to reach out to him or anyone at his company, but it needs to be known, so it can be addressed and that next customer is aware of what they may deal with. We have no hard feelings, but I can only imagine how much less stress and time would have been saved if I would have known going into it


----------



## Juliew74 (Sep 5, 2013)

We obvisouly are not only ones that have issues. This is another yelp review.

Fusion Logistics Group - Rancho Cucamonga, CA


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

That Sucks!!! I was a little concerned when I read the subject that something happened with AA directly...I was going to be quite surprised. Having issues with a dealer is still completely unacceptable...I know Justin Walker pretty well so hopefully he will get this resolved for future/potential customers.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear the bad experience you have had, I have only heard great things about his companies quality and printing.


----------



## Juliew74 (Sep 5, 2013)

To be clear to everyone the problem is the customer girl myself and my sister dealt with. The work is superior, it was the customer service rep we dealt with that was the probelm


----------

